# Newport state of mind, and other news from The 'Port



## Dooby (Jul 21, 2010)

I loves this video
http://yoono.com/xEEEcUih

Hope i've pasted it right...


----------



## Dooby (Jul 21, 2010)

Or even 



And if fifteen people posted this last week don't even tell me, right, coz it's taken me ages jsut to cut and paste this, you'd THINK it'd be easy, on no, not when you're me. And your family's actually just from Port Talbot...


----------



## Dooby (Jul 21, 2010)

NO! WAtch this, don't let it fall off the page! I can't do  on the new layout! I must calm down!


----------



## llantwit (Jul 21, 2010)

It really is bloody excellent - ta mate. Class first post.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2010)

Allow me to embed for your added convenience:



'Tis a mint video.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2010)

That's *lovely* that is


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

cracking, tidy, etc etc 

I think it's great


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2010)

i had a pleasant evening in newport earlier this year. top video.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2010)

> I didn't know that either
> read it on wikipedia


----------



## Brockway (Jul 22, 2010)

That's class!!


----------



## Le Shark (Jul 23, 2010)

*Newport State of Mind*

Dunno if this has been posted already, but it's fricking genius so I don't care!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

sarobinson said:


> Dunno if this has been posted already, but it's fricking genius so I don't care!!




there is a thread, but it is an excellent track


----------



## Le Shark (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't stop watching it - it's better than the original


----------



## zenie (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeh had me crying this morning, just so so funny


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 23, 2010)

Ace. I heard it on the radio about 6am this morning and it made a good start to the day.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Brilliant - just hilarious!


----------



## JWH (Jul 23, 2010)

> If you come and visit use the Designated Parking Zones


Really excellent video. Looks very cool and is funny too.   
Forwarded to the all Taff relatives.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep seen it. It's cowing LUSH.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 23, 2010)

sarobinson said:


> I can't stop watching it - it's better than the original


 
who did the original then?


----------



## strung out (Jul 23, 2010)

alicia keys and jay-z


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jul 23, 2010)

On the news at ten last night and on GMTV this morning, my hometown of Newport has never been so famous .


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2010)

this thread deserves a bump


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 24, 2010)

Great song  "....big leaks will inspire you ..."


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2010)

brilliant!

'bugger off Alicia, Shirley Bassey is our Queen'


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 24, 2010)

Watched the makers/actors on GMTV this morning... a bit surprised to find out they're all actors/not Welsh (apart from the girl I think).  Still good effort!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 24, 2010)

One hand in the air for a taxxxiiiiiii, £50 quid if you're sick in the back seat!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 24, 2010)

Would have benefited from some local knowledge. The GLC should start a beef



> Speaking of Compton, it's making me sick [why?]
> Everybody'z talking that crazy shit
> Saying they were raised in the CPT [aha]
> Just as I was, they try to be like me
> ...


----------



## Helene (Jul 24, 2010)

Nothing wrong with having family in Port Talbot....Cracked me up this.  Brilliant


----------



## zoro (Jul 25, 2010)

Brilliant, really good...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2010)

“Tom Jones, Steve Jones, Zeta Jones, traffic cones – if you come and visit use the Designated Parking Zones”


Yep,  a professional outfit, here's their web site. Nonetheless, great production values and excellent execution. Laughed out loud.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 25, 2010)

I love the way that woman's just sitting on a bench reading a magazine whilst the girl plays keyboards.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> “Tom Jones, Steve Jones, Zeta Jones, traffic cones – if you come and visit use the Designated Parking Zones”
> 
> 
> Yep,  a professional outfit, here's their web site. Nonetheless, great production values and excellent execution. Laughed out loud.


 The video cost £100 to produce and most of that budget was for the sports fleece he wears!


----------



## softybabe (Jul 25, 2010)

blooming clever shit


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 25, 2010)

editor said:


> The video cost £100 to produce and most of that budget was for the sports fleece he wears!


 
NGD fleeces are currently on sale. Most of the cost would likely be the train tickets these tourists had to buy to visit our fine city.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2010)

editor said:


> The video cost £100 to produce and most of that budget was for the sports fleece he wears!


 The Love Commercial Production Company has produced a professional promo by  itself promoting itself. It's a company  clearly adept at viral marketing. Good luck to them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2010)

*Newport (Ymerodraeth State of Mind)*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2010)

oh nanker 

third thread on this one


it is fucking excellent though tbf


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2010)

fucking search engine on this new urban is SHITE


----------



## strung out (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah, if you type in newport to the search engine, it's only the fourth one down! rubbish


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 25, 2010)

Whenever I do searches it comes up with stuff from last year and older. 

Haven't tried it today mind.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Whenever I do searches it comes up with stuff from last year and older.


 
Me too.



strung_out said:


> yeah, if you type in newport to the search engine, it's only the fourth one down! rubbish



Not if you only search the music thread - fucking smart arse!


----------



## strung out (Jul 25, 2010)

too specific


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2010)

strung_out said:


> too specific


 
I'm a very specific person. What's your problem?


----------



## strung out (Jul 25, 2010)

nothing specifically


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2010)

strung_out said:


> nothing specifically


 
In that case, I'm not interested.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2010)

let's talk about the video

smashing ain't it !


----------



## strung out (Jul 25, 2010)

seen it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2010)

marty21 said:


> smashing ain't it !


 
Can you be more specific


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Can you be more specific


 
there are several smashing bits in it


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2010)

*threads merged


----------



## paolo (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## treelover (Jul 26, 2010)

just seen it, it seems really big hearted, affectionate, not snide, funny, well made, its fucking ace...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 26, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Would have benefited from some local knowledge. The GLC should start a beef


 
Explain? Can't see what harm there is in it, like others have said, it seems pretty affectionate - I'd have thought it would have been *very* easy to make a video ripping the arse out of your "fine city"


----------



## keithy (Jul 26, 2010)

babbles


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 26, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> Explain? Can't see what harm there is in it, like others have said, it seems pretty affectionate - I'd have thought it would have been *very* easy to make a video ripping the arse out of your "fine city"


 
affectionate? don't care. Newport isn't affectionate. When 'our own' do self deprecating it's fair enough and if it's done well like the GLC its all good.

But when people from out of town take the piss, it's taking the piss. When it's patronisingly copying a ten year old joke it just shows how limited their imagination is.

More than anything it's the total lack of local knowledge, it's just not very Newport.

1. it's the wrong accent, what the fuck is with his H's. 
2. There is no Debenhams in Newport, they tried, there was a campaign against it. "Debenhams: Don't Destroy Dock street"
3. Craig Bellamy is from Cardiff.
4. Gavin Henson never goes out in Newport unless you count the Celtic Manor, (which I don't)
5. Plaid Cymru are less popular than the BNP in Newport. Sad but True.
6. Shirley Bassey is Cardiff
7. "small Welsh town" it's a fucking city.
8. It's NEWPORT Gwent Dragons. Basic.
9. Tom Jones, Steve Jones, Catherine Zeta Jones. Not Port.
10. 50 for the toll booth? where? 
11. EVERYONE knows Josie is Port. Used to work in the Riv. 
12. that village in North Wales with the long name: fuck off.
13. Our shopping centre is old and shit. This isn't one opening in December.

a bit of research wouldn't have done any harm. or perhaps they should have fucked off to the isle of wight and done it there.

If you want real Newport comedy hip hop, try this for size, if your not local you might not get all the jokes. good.



I'm not really that bothered. honest. 

And yes some other outsiders could do a proper anti-newport video, wouldn't be hard. Best of luck with that if you ever want to visit.


----------



## niclas (Jul 26, 2010)

Fuck me, I thought Wxm people were touchy about their town... 

As a vid to wind up the English "Monmouth isn't in Wales" Democrats, it's a winner.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jul 26, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> 13. Our shopping centre is old and shit. This isn't one opening in December.



Kingsway was refurbished and re-openend in December (cant remember if it was last Dec or one before). .

But yes, it still is shit. Never go in there apart from using the new wilko's as a shortcut from the leisure centre end to Commercial Street. .


----------



## Brockway (Jul 26, 2010)

Dic, for someone who believes in No Borders you ain't half touchy about the sanctity of Newport's cultural boundaries.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 26, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> But when people from out of town take the piss, it's taking the piss. When it's patronisingly copying a ten year old joke it just shows how limited their imagination is.



Ah, but when I watched it I wasn't thinking so much of  Newport, Wales. Rather it's a send-up of Jay-Z's audiojerk about his home city. There's a few clever bits in there that rip the piss out of the original lyrics eg "let's have more Newports, Newports, Newports" and "Fade to repeat Newport Newport Newport".


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2010)

miiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww brockers!

can see where dic is coming from tbh
still like the vid mind


----------



## bonathanjishop (Jul 26, 2010)

ddraig said:


> can see where dic is coming from


 
What happens in your private life is no concern of this forum!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2010)

hurhur
humour as well as factoids now!
you are indeed spoiling us


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2010)

I read it as  a lyrical and video parody, not a municipal credibility test.


----------



## Brockway (Jul 26, 2010)

ddraig said:


> miiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww brockers!
> 
> can see where dic is coming from tbh
> still like the vid mind



Well it's not intended to be bitchy. It's a valid point, I think. Dic believes in No Borders but gets upset when people mention Cardiff and Llanfair PG in a song that's meant to be about Newport. Feck knows what he'll be like when Newport actually gets swallowed up by the CAPITAL CITY and becomes... Cardiff East. And as someone has already mentioned the target of this video is Jay-Z's grandiose hymn to NY not Newport.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 26, 2010)

Brockway said:


> Well it's not intended to be bitchy. It's a valid point, I think. Dic believes in No Borders but gets upset when people mention Cardiff and Llanfair PG in a song that's meant to be about Newport. Feck knows what he'll be like when Newport actually gets swallowed up by the CAPITAL CITY and becomes... Cardiff East. And as someone has already mentioned the target of this video is Jay-Z's grandiose hymn to NY not Newport.


 
Bit of a shallow critique there Brockway. The fact I oppose immigration controls has fuck all to do with the fact I celebrate and defend Newport's unique cultural identity.

I get the same shit when I support Wales at rugby. This muddling of important political issues (that are quite literally a matter of life and death) with cultural interests is both silly and tiresome.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2010)

I can see that the video is less funny if you're from there and the lyrics have glaring inaccuracies.  I'm sure they would sully my enjoyment of a song about my home town.  Although I'm not sure they were trying to make us believe all famous Welsh people are from Newport or anything.  

But they just had an idea for a parody of the Jayzee song that they thought might be fun to do* and they did it and people liked it.     


*maybe they also wanted publicity but whatever.   I get the impression they found it fun.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 26, 2010)

Culture is, ahem, politics. Not just cos I work in it, but because it is an expression of how we imagine our relationship (or lack of) to the people & society around us. Your antagonism to the video makers seems to be based on them being "outsiders" - if you can't see the overlap/conflict with NB concerns, then I'm surprised!

I have to say I go with Brockway's shallow critique - I think you're being oversensitive about something that doesn't strike me, as a reasonably well-informed, locally-based "outsider", as something that is particularly aiming to rip the piss out of Newport and make it look shit. FFS, you could do a hundred times worse with my home town! Straight off it struck me as affectionate, although I did suspect some of the references were wide of the mark. But that suggests rather that it is aimed at an outside audience who therefore will know nothing of Newport and therefore will not be in a position to take it as a laser-sighted critique of your fair town.

And frankly, the whole thing seems designed more with the idea of being able to rip the piss out of Jay-Z - I mean, how many towns in UK rhyme with New York? They saw their moment and grabbed it. You ought to roll with the humour brah.


----------



## paolo (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep.

It's an affectionate piss take of the parochial nature of provincial Britain.

It resonates in the same way as Peter Kay.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 26, 2010)

Brockway said:


> Well it's not intended to be bitchy. It's a valid point, I think. Dic believes in No Borders but gets upset when people mention Cardiff and Llanfair PG in a song that's meant to be about Newport. Feck knows what he'll be like when Newport actually gets swallowed up by the CAPITAL CITY and becomes... Cardiff East. And as someone has already mentioned the target of this video is Jay-Z's grandiose hymn to NY not Newport.


 
Calling Newport, Cardiff east, would give it a respectibility that it doesn't deserve. The port is like the bastard offspring of Cardiff and Bristol. It doesn't really know if it wants to be Welsh or English and gets stuck in some sort of wierd identity crisis.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> It resonates in the same way as Peter Kay.


 
The video or Dic Penderyn post . . .

To be fair, who gives a fuck about Newport. It shares the first syllable of its name with somewhere else hence it's the setting for the vid. Nothing more.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 26, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> Culture is, ahem, politics. Not just cos I work in it, but because it is an expression of how we imagine our relationship (or lack of) to the people & society around us. Your antagonism to the video makers seems to be based on them being "outsiders" - if you can't see the overlap/conflict with NB concerns, then I'm surprised!
> 
> I have to say I go with Brockway's shallow critique - I think you're being oversensitive about something that doesn't strike me, as a reasonably well-informed, locally-based "outsider", as something that is particularly aiming to rip the piss out of Newport and make it look shit. FFS, you could do a hundred times worse with my home town! Straight off it struck me as affectionate, although I did suspect some of the references were wide of the mark. But that suggests rather that it is aimed at an outside audience who therefore will know nothing of Newport and therefore will not be in a position to take it as a laser-sighted critique of your fair town.
> 
> And frankly, the whole thing seems designed more with the idea of being able to rip the piss out of Jay-Z - I mean, how many towns in UK rhyme with New York? They saw their moment and grabbed it. You ought to roll with the humour brah.


 
Oversensitive bollocks. I'm not that bothered. I've just pointed out why I thought the GLC should start a beef. It would be the proper hip hop thing to do. I don't think these people set out to have a go at Newport at all. I just don't think what they did was very clever.

I am bothered by this idea that my opinions on immigration and my cultural interests are contradictory though. The concept is fucking retarded.


----------



## Brockway (Jul 27, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Oversensitive bollocks. I'm not that bothered. I've just pointed out why I thought the GLC should start a beef. It would be the proper hip hop thing to do. I don't think these people set out to have a go at Newport at all. I just don't think what they did was very clever.
> 
> I am bothered by this idea that my opinions on immigration and my cultural interests are contradictory though. The concept is fucking retarded.



Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch!!

NEWPORT! NEWPORT! NEWPORT!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 28, 2010)

Some of it was a bit vaguely welsh, as opposed to Newport specific, but I thought it was fantastic, really funny, warm, clever. The female singer had a great voice.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## zenie (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeez it's only a joke


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> affectionate? don't care. Newport isn't affectionate. When 'our own' do self deprecating it's fair enough and if it's done well like the GLC its all good.
> 
> But when people from out of town take the piss, it's taking the piss. When it's patronisingly copying a ten year old joke it just shows how limited their imagination is.
> 
> ...




Post of the fucking month. 

I'll be giggling about this all day. Cheers, Dic.


----------



## paolo (Jul 30, 2010)

...and meanwhile, back in the real world, it's nice to know Newport folk aren't po-faced...

The makers have been invited to perform at the opening of the Transporter Bridge:

http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/ne...ars_to_perform_at_Transporter_Bridge_opening/


----------



## 1927 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> affectionate? don't care. Newport isn't affectionate. When 'our own' do self deprecating it's fair enough and if it's done well like the GLC its all good.
> 
> But when people from out of town take the piss, it's taking the piss. When it's patronisingly copying a ten year old joke it just shows how limited their imagination is.
> 
> ...


 
Transporter bridge.


----------



## paolo (Jul 31, 2010)

And play they did...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-10823390

I'll take it, Dic, that the *big cheer* is how Newport people show how  they are


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 31, 2010)

Tune..


----------



## 1927 (Aug 1, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> And play they did...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-10823390
> 
> I'll take it, Dic, that the *big cheer* is how Newport people show how  they are



"The bridge was built during the industrial revolution!" Er, no. It was built in 1906.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 1, 2010)

Industrial revolution came late to the BBC.


----------



## Brockway (Aug 2, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> ...and meanwhile, back in the real world, it's nice to know Newport folk aren't po-faced...
> 
> The makers have been invited to perform at the opening of the Transporter Bridge:
> 
> http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/ne...ars_to_perform_at_Transporter_Bridge_opening/


 
I saw this featured on the S4C news. They even found 3 Welsh-speaking locals to share the joy. One of them was speaking Welsh with a proper "rewnd and rewnd the rewndabout in Newport" accent. Impressive.

Clearly people having been appropriating Newport's culture for decades. If you watch the beginning of the movie, _Tiger Bay_, the hero rides across the transporter bridge to magically arrive in Butetown. The transporter bridge also features in Jane Arden's weird and wonderful, LSD fuelled, film, _The Other Side of the Underneath_.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2010)

tbh, I wish they'd made it about Newquay now.


----------



## Flagwaver (Aug 3, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> But when people from out of town take the piss, it's taking the piss. When it's patronisingly copying a ten year old joke it just shows how limited their imagination is.
> .



The anarchist fella Dic Penderyn has it about right methinks. 

Such a lame attempt at a pisstake that most Welsh people dont seem to have cottoned-on that this is anothing less than a slur. The only reason it cannot be taken as an ethnic slur is that its knowledge is so piss-weak. Thumbs down.


----------



## Swan (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's a version about n. Wales -


----------



## paolo (Aug 3, 2010)

Ymerodraeth State of Mind... Booked for Ryder Cup gig at Millennium Stadium. 

http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/news/8306229.Newport_s_YouTube_spoof_seen_by_over_2_6_million/


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 4, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Ymerodraeth State of Mind... Booked for Ryder Cup gig at Millennium Stadium.
> 
> http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/news/8306229.Newport_s_YouTube_spoof_seen_by_over_2_6_million/



 ????? 

Ryder Cup =


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah was just about to post this. Looks like Dic's wish has come true!


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2010)

MdmAmDma said:


> Yeah was just about to post this. Looks like Dic's wish has come true!


 
Unfortunately for dic, they say "you made me smile". I think he wanted something more bitter.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 8, 2010)

MdmAmDma said:


> Yeah was just about to post this. Looks like Dic's wish has come true!


 
Home to the ryder cup 2010.. and we got a wetherspoons, its wicked


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 8, 2010)

...the madness continues...


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 9, 2010)

Gavin Bl said:


> ...the madness continues...


 
can i be the first to point out he's pronouncing it wrong


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 9, 2010)

I fucking love how they make this rhyme 

She didn’t see the article calling me a rap star

Ripped it into pieces, and used it for the hamster


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> I fucking love how they make this rhyme
> 
> She didn’t see the article calling me a rap star
> 
> Ripped it into pieces, and used it for the hamster



I like this bit.....

twinned with Guangxi, Province in China

There’s no province finer

Josie D’Arby’s from Newport

Yes, it’s strange, we didn’t know either…

Thank you Wikipedia


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 9, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> can i be the first to point out he's pronouncing it wrong


he don't know nuthin about ruthin


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2010)

Its been taken down by Youtube now as EMI complained about copyright!! Killjoys.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 14, 2010)

1927 said:


> Its been taken down by Youtube now as EMI complained about copyright!! Killjoys.


 
Miserable bastards! Last time I looked it had had 2.5 million+ hits.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 14, 2010)

isvicthere? said:


> Miserable bastards! Last time I looked it had had 2.5 million+ hits.


 
I would have thought it could only be good for EMI. Firstly it is good advertising for the real version, and couldnt EMI have just given the parody a proper release.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2010)

Watched these again last night on the bus home. 
Still crack me up!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Stupid Hate (Heart) FM keeps playing that shitty 'New York' version of this


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2019)

It randomly came up on Youtube and I was reminded what a fucking great tune it was.  Miles better than the original.





> Yeah I'm up at Ridgeway
> Now I'm down the Moorings, right next to the Debenhams
> And I'll be Port forever
> Yes it is my lifeblood
> ...


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2019)

editor said:


> It randomly came up on Youtube and I was reminded what a fucking great tune it was.  Miles better than the original.




I don't really know the original very well.  In my mind it's always Newport State Of Mind.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2019)

8ball said:


> I don't really know the original very well.  In my mind it's always Newport State Of Mind.


I can understand why Goldie Looking Chain took umbrage but their response simply wasn't as funny or well written.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2019)

And here's a north Wales parody inspired by  the Newport one:


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

And in other Newport news



> A popular Newport venue has had its licence suspended after it was found to be "operating as a nightclub".
> 
> The Courtyard, in Cambrian Road, was made the subject of a licencing review following allegations it breached strict rules placed on hospitality businesses during the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> ...












						Popular bar's licence suspended after it 'operated as a nightclub'
					

Newport City Council's licensing sub-committee said the management of The Courtyard, in Newport, 'had no consideration for its staff or its customers’ safety'




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 2, 2022)

A nice Newport story:








						More street art to come to businesses in pill
					

Pill is the oldest community in Newport and is home to many beautiful murals, with the recent mural on Temple Street highlighting the pill culture.




					www.southwalesargus.co.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> A nice Newport story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tidy!


----------

